# XTRA gun daze



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

If you're going out to enjoy these next 2 XTRA days of deer shotgun, good luck and be safe!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Had a beautiful morning in the woods. No deer. found a couple new squirrel spots though.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well i couldnt go today but im going tomorrow for sure i like to fill another tag,shot two so far this year but id like at least one more for the freezer


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

anyone do any good? i didnt make it out, slept in instead. working doubles is killing me.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

sam kegg said:


> well i couldnt go today but im going tomorrow for sure i like to fill another tag,shot two so far this year but id like at least one more for the freezer


Congratulations Sam !


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

I went saturday morning. About 10 am 7 doe walked behind my stand so I had to stand up and swing around. Took my pick of them. Made a blahh noise to stop them. Blasted her with my new Muzzleloader. First deer with a gun for me.I was pretty happy. Now to find there boyfriends haha.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I hunted Sat. i stayed at my Baltimore area. Nothing. No siteings and what a long day. I still hunted and sat. I don't think I will go back out Sun. What a poor year I had. My best areas were dead all year. Something has changed. I did pass up 6 small bucks early in bow season hopeing for a wall hanger. I have never had a year when I did not see many does. I passed up 4 does the first morning of gun season. I thought for sure that I could always at least get a doe. Now the freezer is empty and Ma isn't happy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chopper said:


> What a poor year I had. My best areas were dead all year. Something has changed.


this is not the first time I've heard this this season. I haven't see the amount of deer this year like in the past and I've hunted 2x's as much. Even during bow season the sightings were down. There'd be days I didn't see a deer. However.... my buddy and his wife took an 8 point and a 6 point today here in Trumbull county. so all is not lost. There's still lots of hunting left.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The season has been pretty good to me this year , shot a doe sat at 930 am . She was number 19 for the morning and number 4 for the season . I was walking out go to my truck and get some coffe and pushed 3 out of a strip pit . Well one stopped and stood broadside , so I put the crosshairs right on here back and pulled the trigger . It was almost 125 yds and I was very skeptical of hitting her , but i went down and checked the spot where she was standing and to my surprise there was good blood and hair . I ended up hitting her in the lungs and heart . The rangefinder said 122 yds , I am still in shock I was able to make that shot with a smoothbore and foster slugs .

I have 3 main properties I hunt and my best for the last 4 or 5 years was really a let down this year . But the other 2 farms were the best they have ever been . Still hoping to shoot one more for the season . Would love to do it with the bow , but would be happy doing it with the muzzleloader .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I still have my buck tag to fill and I'm dead set on doing it with the bow myself, but that doesn't mean I'll be sitting home come Jan 7th


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I put up a new stand a couple weeks ago, and while my wife and I were leaving she spotted a nice buck that was back in a river bed he jumped and crossed the river and ran off. So after sitting in my stand until noon on Saturday I could not fight the urge to go see if he was bedded down by the river again. After a long slow walk, I was close enough to the river to feel comforable that he was not home, and about a second later he jumped up and bolted. He crossed the river away from me and I could of shot him but I do nto have permission to hunt the other side. I fought my urge to just do it and let him go. Went back to my stand and pouted a while and left the woods early.

Long story short, did the same thing Sunday but took an even longer route to the river in order to come upwind to him but he was not home. Went back to stand for a while until I started to doze off. Found a spot on the ground that I was going down to that may be a bit safer to "doze" for a while...lol while deciding on the right spot a nice size doe pranced about 30 yards in front of me and stopped. So I ended up harvesting a nice doe.

I will be back for that buck. Seen him 4 or 5 times now, but he is a smart one.


----------

